# FIXED!! Windows 7 sp1 never ends searching for updates



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2016)

Over the past several months reports have been rolling in in the tech world that users have been having issues updating Windows Vista, 7 and 8. The issue comes from how Windows updates are done. Basically, The older Windows gets the more updates accumulate. When Windows starts searching for updates it takes all of the available updates and THEN it needs to calculate which of the updates replaces the older ones known as "superseded". For example if you have 3 patches.

3
2
1

You would install them in that order right? Well windows will tally that it needs all 3. HOWEVER. Then Windows must double check and when it does this it finds out that patch 3 is a newer version of patch 1. It then finds out that neither are related to patch 2. Now Windows figures out that it only needs 2 patches, Patch 2 and Patch 3. As you can probably see this starts taking alot of resources and a LONG time when we have thousands of potential updates.

Thankfully we can shorten this process by downloading and installing specific patches. This is kind of like telling windows "I'm at least at this point."

I have made a script (batch) that will detect your version of Windows (Vista, 7, 8 Supported) and install type (64 or 32 bit) and download the appropriate patches and apply them so that you can get to updating in no time.

You can read more about this here, and download the patch.

http://couchit.net/windows-and-long-updates/

Change Log:

```
::v9 Added Extra patches to bring Vista into 2017. Melvis forced me to do this on my brutally slow I5. Improved Windows 8 Patches.
::v8 Added UAC disable feature for even more touchless approach. Fixed some typos. Clarified instructions.
::v7 Changed batch layout to a more universal install process and rebuilt the downloads section for easier modification. Added /norestart flag.
::v6 Added Vista Support.
::v5 Added Windows 8 Support.
::v4 Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Clarified actions needed by user | Improved Architecture check | Improved chance script won't hang via WU
::v3 Added /quiet | Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Put check for previous run at head to skip start text.
```

For the crazies


Spoiler: source





```
@Echo off
SETLOCAL EnableDelayedExpansion
for /F "tokens=1,2 delims=#" %%a in ('"prompt #$H#$E# & Echo on & for %%b in (1) do     rem"') do (
  set "DEL=%%a"
)
title Windows Quick Patch V .9
cls

:checkPrivileges
NET FILE 1>NUL 2>NUL
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto prechk) else ( goto getPrivileges )

:getPrivileges
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto prechk)                             
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @Echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
exit /B

:prechk
set /p var=<C:\Step.txt
call :%var% 2> NUL

:Start
cls
Echo.
Echo This script is brought to you by Solaris17 of TPU
Echo.
Echo Details about what this does and updates can be found here http://couchit.net/windows-and-long-updates/
Echo.
Echo This script is for Windows Vista, 7 and 8. I didn't put alot of failsafe time into it.
Echo.
Echo This script should automatically run after rebooting.
Echo.
Echo This script will modify UAC settings to prevent script stalling.
Echo.
Echo This script connects ot the internet, some patches are quite large^^!
Echo.
Echo PLEASE DO NOT MANUALLY CHANGE SETTINGS OR INTERVENE^^!
Echo.
pause
copy %0 "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
mkdir C:\WinqUD
set /p var=<C:\Step.txt
call :%var% 2> NUL

:UACREM
@echo off
cls
:: Dump the current settings
reg.exe export "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" "C:\WinqUD\backup.reg"
:: Disable UAC
reg.exe add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v EnableLUA /d "0" /t REG_DWORD /F
:: Disable auto updates but not WU service or else WU gets excited when it can find patches and stalls the script.
reg.exe add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3" /V "1806" /T "REG_DWORD" /D "0" /F
reg.exe add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU" /V "NoAutoUpdate" /T "REG_DWORD" /D "1" /F

:detect
@Echo off
cls
ver | findstr /i "5\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "5\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto vista
ver | findstr /i "6\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto win7
ver | findstr /i "6\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto win8
ver | findstr /i "6\.3\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto win8
ver | findstr /i "10\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
goto warn

:warn
Echo.
Echo This is not Windows Vista, 7, or 8. This won't work for you.
Echo.
pause
goto exit

:vista
:: Get OS Architecture
Echo.
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "64-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto vista64BIT
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "32-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto vista32BIT

:vista64BIT
:: Get 64bit patches
@Echo vista64BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3078601 (Update 1 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2015/08/windows6.0-kb3078601-x64_ef7d88846dbf568b534901f434c99274d7ef580f.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3109094 (Update 2 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2015/11/windows6.0-kb3109094-x64_7c7fb9690a32483e79d600b6886e5bfc4d3fe71c.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3185911 (Update 3 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/08/windows6.0-kb3185911-x64_b3edd2f8de09e7451767ee73658ec54b394228c3.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3191203 (Update 4 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/09/windows6.0-kb3191203-x64_05e165673951228ca651faa659dd24341efda6f4.msu C:\WinqUD\4th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3198234 (Update 5 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/10/windows6.0-kb3198234-x64_d35cbdb3fee35903e7ea4901a38f18f9376cd94f.msu C:\WinqUD\5th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3203859 (Update 6 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/11/windows6.0-kb3203859-x64_a5276a41e72f8888572d5459c6a757fe28844706.msu C:\WinqUD\6th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3205638 (Update 7 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/11/windows6.0-kb3205638-x64_a52aaa009ee56ca941e21a6009c00bc4c88cbb7c.msu C:\WinqUD\7th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4012583 (Update 8 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/02/windows6.0-kb4012583-x64_f63c9a85aa877d86c886e432560fdcfad53b752d.msu C:\WinqUD\8th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4015195 (Update 9 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/03/windows6.0-kb4015195-x64_2e310724d86b6a43c5ae8ec659685dd6cfb28ba4.msu C:\WinqUD\9th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4015380 (Update 10 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/03/windows6.0-kb4015380-x64_959aedbe0403d160be89f4dac057e2a0cd0c6d40.msu C:\WinqUD\10th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4018466 (Sec Update 1 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/csa/csa/secu/2017/04/windows6.0-kb4018466-x64-custom_f745d7719f346e656afb0cb2fae119d303a689a0.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4021903 (Sec Update 2 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/05/windows6.0-kb4021903-x64_d945e443391871f55a9d01d3fdd4c6c48370ecec.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4024402 (Sec Update 3 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/06/windows6.0-kb4024402-x64-custom_a53e6cda8028f207a3664e12ee23e401914e55a9.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4019204 (Sec Update 4 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/csa/csa/secu/2017/05/windows6.0-kb4019204-x64-custom_d9d9d6baa3ea706ff7148ca2c0a06f861c1d77c4.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec4th.msu
goto step2

:vista32BIT
:: Get 32bit patches
@Echo vista32BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3078601 (Update 1 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2015/08/windows6.0-kb3078601-x86_f1cb8512dbc3b00959237a0cfc831e2779ebc6ed.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3109094 (Update 2 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2015/11/windows6.0-kb3109094-x86_4db5c730ad9adb0d12ddd522a5173dc4bb3cbd00.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3185911 (Update 3 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/08/windows6.0-kb3185911-x86_2e8f1048893ba89b73be7bb0a3ee664fdfee6a14.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3191203 (Update 4 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/09/windows6.0-kb3191203-x86_0a0aa9355bf35baac6a07d4f41ee06918e5c067b.msu C:\WinqUD\4th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3198234 (Update 5 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/10/windows6.0-kb3198234-x86_965d8e33da8e948e45e47ecb56837ce2028a8bcb.msu C:\WinqUD\5th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3203859 (Update 6 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/11/windows6.0-kb3203859-x86_722738430267470c95ed36e962e799af92695b0e.msu C:\WinqUD\6th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3205638 (Update 7 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2016/11/windows6.0-kb3205638-x86_e2211e9a6523061972decd158980301fc4c32a47.msu C:\WinqUD\7th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4012583 (Update 8 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/02/windows6.0-kb4012583-x86_1887cb5393b62cbd2dbb6a6ff6b136e809a2fbd0.msu C:\WinqUD\8th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4015195 (Update 9 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/03/windows6.0-kb4015195-x86_eb045e0144266b20b615f29fa581c4001ebb7852.msu C:\WinqUD\9th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4015380 (Update 10 of 10)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/03/windows6.0-kb4015380-x86_3f3548db24cf61d6f47d2365c298d739e6cb069a.msu C:\WinqUD\10th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4018466 (Sec Update 1 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/csa/csa/secu/2017/04/windows6.0-kb4018466-x86-custom_ff895d127be20344a0905d8f5bac2712b15d5c42.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4021903 (Sec Update 2 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/05/windows6.0-kb4021903-x86_e242c183d5161a316b402855f03c57150ef59cf4.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4024402 (Sec Update 3 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/secu/2017/06/windows6.0-kb4024402-x86-custom_fd416b75f530305df455c1ea9098eccd48acb103.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB4019204 (Sec Update 4 of 4)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/csa/csa/secu/2017/05/windows6.0-kb4019204-x86-custom_cc1a90841c15759e36c5095580dfb0b32b34eb8a.msu C:\WinqUD\Sec4th.msu
goto step2

:win7
:: Get OS Architecture
Echo.
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "64-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 764BIT
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "32-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 732BIT

:764BIT
:: Get 64bit patches
@Echo 764BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/D/0/5D0821EB-A92D-4CA2-9020-EC41D56B074F/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/0/560504D4-F91A-4DEB-867F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
goto step2

:732BIT
:: Get 32bit patches
@Echo 732BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/0/8/C0823F43-BFE9-4147-9B0A-35769CBBE6B0/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/D/5/CD5DE7B2-E857-4BD4-AA9C-6B30C3E1735A/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
goto step2

:win8
:: Get OS Architecture
Echo.
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "64-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 864BIT
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "32-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 832BIT

:864BIT
:: Get 64bit patches
@Echo 864BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3021910 (Update 1 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/6/1/5/615B8D87-A02C-485E-B9B5-D6F4AEB52D78/Windows8.1-KB3021910-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3173424 (Update 2 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/D/B/4/DB4B93B5-5E6B-4FC4-85A9-0C0FC82DF07F/Windows8.1-KB3173424-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172614 (Update 3 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/3/0/D/30DB904F-EA28-4CE9-A4C8-1BD660D43607/Windows8.1-KB3172614-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB2919355 (Update 4 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/D/B/1/DB1F29FC-316D-481E-B435-1654BA185DCF/Windows8.1-KB2919355-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\4th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3138615 (Update 5 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/8/8/A/88AFE5D4-0021-4384-9D64-5411257CCC5B/Windows8.1-KB3138615-x64.msu C:\WinqUD\5th.msu
goto step2

:832BIT
:: Get 32bit patches
@Echo 832BIT > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3021910 (Update 1 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/2/B/8/2B832205-A313-45A4-9356-DF5E47B70663/Windows8.1-KB3021910-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3173424 (Update 2 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/4/5/F/45F8AA2A-1C72-460A-B9E9-83D3966DDA46/Windows8.1-KB3173424-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172614 (Update 3 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/8/E5864645-6391-4D75-BB2C-7D7F05EF7D13/Windows8.1-KB3172614-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB2919355 (Update 4 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/4/E/C/4EC66C83-1E15-43FD-B591-63FB7A1A5C04/Windows8.1-KB2919355-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\4th.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3138615 (Update 5 of 5)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/9/6/4/964EE585-03DC-441A-AA99-6A39BA731869/Windows8.1-KB3138615-x86.msu C:\WinqUD\5th.msu
goto step2

:step2
:: Kill windows update Services
@Echo step2 > C:\Step.txt
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 2 of 6
Echo.
Echo Killing Services etc
SC stop wuauserv
rmdir c:\windows\softwaredistribution\WuRedir /s /q
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo step3 > C:\Step.txt
exit


:step3
@Echo step3 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing first MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 3 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 15min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\1st.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo step4 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:step4
@Echo step4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing second MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 4 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 15min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\2nd.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo step5 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:step5
@Echo step5 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing third MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 35min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\3rd.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo chk2 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:chk2
@Echo off
cls
ver | findstr /i "5\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "5\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto vista4
ver | findstr /i "6\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto step6
ver | findstr /i "6\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto win8
ver | findstr /i "6\.3\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto win8
ver | findstr /i "10\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
goto step6

:win8
@Echo win8 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing Extra MSUs
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 1/2 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Extra patche(s) in progress, these are added as they become relevant.
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 35min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\4th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\5th.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Security Patches Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:vista4
@Echo vista4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing extra MSUs
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 1/2 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Extra patche(s) in progress, these are added as they become relevant.
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 35min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\4th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\5th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\6th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\7th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\8th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\9th.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\10th.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Extra Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo secinstall > C:\Step.txt
exit

:secinstall
@Echo secinstall > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing Security MSUs
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 3/4 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Security patche(s) in progress, these are added as they become relevant.
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take a long time; Average is 35min, reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if it's working "TrustedInstaller/SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\Sec1st.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\Sec2nd.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\Sec3rd.msu /quiet /norestart
Start /wait C:\WinqUD\Sec4th.msu /quiet /norestart
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Security Patches Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@Echo step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit


:step6
Echo.
:: Cleaning up files etc
SC stop wuauserv
cls
reg.exe import "C:\WinqUD\backup.reg"
rmdir C:\WinqUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
Echo.
Echo Step 6 of 6
Echo.
Echo Complete^^!
Echo.
Echo You should now be able to continue Windows Updates as normal.
Echo.
Echo You can delete this script after it closes if you wish.
Echo.
Echo This script will now delete itself from startup.
Echo.
Echo This script will now attempt to restore UAC settings.
Echo.
pause
goto exit

:exit
cls
:: For Vista re-enable open file security warning & auto-updates.
reg.exe add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3" /V "1806" /T "REG_DWORD" /D "1" /F
reg.exe add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU" /V "NoAutoUpdate" /T "REG_DWORD" /D "0" /F
:: For everyone else load dumped reg settings for UAC
reg.exe import "C:\WinqUD\backup.reg"
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Restoring UAC: Rebooting Machine."
rmdir C:\WinqUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
exit

::v9 Added Extra patches to bring Vista into 2017. Melvis forced me to do this on my brutally slow I5. Improved Windows 8 Patches.
::v8 Added UAC disable feature for even mroe touchless approach. Fixed some typos. Clarified instructions.
::v7 Changed batch layout to a more universal install process and rebuilt the downloads section for easier modification. Added /norestart flag.
::v6 Added Vista Support.
::v5 Added Windows 8 Support.
::v4 Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Clarified actions needed by user | Improved Architecture check | Improved chance script won't hang via WU
::v3 Added /quiet | Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Put check for previous run at head to skip start text.
```




You can always download the most recent version from the static link here

http://couchit.net/Downloads/Windows Quick Patch.bat


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

We might need to make a sticky thread for this. Had to post it on several occasions, and I know for sure that it does happen 99% of the time on Win7x64 SP1 regardless of underlying hardware.

0) Disable updates temporarily, or manually turn off the update service
1) Get Microsoft FixIt tool and repair both Update Service and BITS
*Download here* 
2) Manually download and install the latest windows update manager
*Download here*
3) Manually download and install KB_3102810
*Download here*
4) Re-enable updates. Reboot. Start the update process.

It may take awhile (between 8 and 12 hours if your internet connection is good), but it will get you out of the loop.

If you do not update the Update Agent, then it will get stuck again. Last year a simple reset/cache cleanup was sufficient.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> We might need to make a sticky thread for this. Had to post it on several occasions, and I know for sure that it does happen 99% of the time on Win7x64 SP1 regardless of underlying hardware.
> 
> 0) Disable updates temporarily, or manually turn off the update service
> 1) Get Microsoft FixIt tool and repair both Update Service and BITS
> ...



Ok I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 16, 2016)

I usually download those trusted custom updated isos example(march 2016) and put my own key.

It really saves lots of bs and hassle


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> We might need to make a sticky thread for this. Had to post it on several occasions, and I know for sure that it does happen 99% of the time on Win7x64 SP1 regardless of underlying hardware.
> 
> 0) Disable updates temporarily, or manually turn off the update service
> 1) Get Microsoft FixIt tool and repair both Update Service and BITS
> ...



If I click on the fixit it will not download it but instead it is redirecting me to https://www.microsoft.com/nl-nl/


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

Holy f$%&ing Microsoft... I guess it no longer exists (including an old FixIt website).

Old Windows Update Troubleshooter for Win7 does the same thing.

Try this:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-update-troubleshooter

Even though it says Win10, it might work on Win7 (pretty much does the same thing).
Otherwise google for Windows Update reset batch script, since I can't remember where I've seen it...

Looks like MS is really persistent with pushing W10 upgrade process.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2016)

iirc there is SOME type of download for windows stored here on TPU in the database, i just cant remember what....ill look in a minute if noone has,making breakfast for my daughter.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

@P4-630 , you can try and skip that step and see if it works. Just get the update manager and CPU load fix.
If it does not work, you can always try one more time.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Holy f$%&ing Microsoft... I guess it no longer exists (including an old FixIt website).
> 
> Old Windows Update Troubleshooter for Win7 does the same thing.
> 
> ...



I did this after disabling the update service: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/windows-update-issues/en-us

Currently at step 3.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 16, 2016)

This has been all over the internet:  Microsoft is making it hard to update and download anything for Windows 7. Try and get a W7 with SP1 ISO for reinstall...

Pushing GWX.

*You need to run the Windows Update for 24hrs or more* depending on how old the machine is.

Be sure to look at the shut down button for items being ready for install: ie the Gold Shield


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Try and get a W7 with SP1 ISO for reinstall...


This problem usually happens on SP1 installations. Tried it on official EN and RU iso images - same thing. Update may run for 24+ hours with no results.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had this same problem on the last half dozen installs...

If I manually search for updates it sits there and loops - forever.  The solution that has worked for me is to leave it alone and let it update everything passively...then it works just fine.  Secondarily...after installing SP1, you get a 230 update download.  Each time...this has failed the first go around, where some updates are installed...others are failed. Again...if i leave it alone...it all works out in the end.  

I even let the GWX stuff install...then I run Aegis for Windows 7 "after" all updates are completed.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

For about how long should step 3 be running @silentbogo ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Looks like MS is really persistent with pushing W10 upgrade process.



Yeah, I've been noting it for months on the refusenik thread.  They do NOT want anything older than 10 running.

I still have an HTPC on W7, and every other month I have to fix the update agent in order to get all updates. SMH....

You provided a good step by step fix.  I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm having the same problem with Vista right now. Maybe some of this will apply too. Though I'm just about ready to quit trying and install 10.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've had this same problem on the last half dozen installs...
> 
> If I manually search for updates it sits there and loops - forever.  The solution that has worked for me is to leave it alone and let it update everything passively...then it works just fine.  Secondarily...after installing SP1, you get a 230 update download.  Each time...this has failed the first go around, where some updates are installed...others are failed. Again...if i leave it alone...it all works out in the end.
> 
> ...


This. I had the same problem and just rebooted the rig and let it do it's own thing instead of manually pushing the updates. Within a day or so it was fully updated on it own.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> For about how long should step 3 be running @silentbogo ?


Should be relatively fast (no more than 10 min) If it is stuck, try to skip it. Apparently some crap has changed in the pile of updates and some report even more issues.

I had this thing on my APU rig. Had to run FixIt again and again until this update installed (couldn't go any further due to 100% CPU load on a dual-core w/3GB RAM)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok I let it searching for updates overnight again.
If its still searching tomorrow with no results, I just let it be, then I just leave it as is, at least I have SP1 and internet explorer 11 installed.

About the GWX update: Windows 10 does not like my old laptop: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/which-windows-10-version-to-choose.221735/#post-3445224 
I leave it as is with windows 7sp1, updated or not


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> 2) Manually download and install the latest windows update manager
> *Download here*
> 3) Manually download and install KB_3102810
> *Download here*


This (3 being even more important). Literally everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> This (3 being even more important). Literally everything else is irrelevant.



3 was "searching for updates on this computer" and never ended on my laptop, unless I have to let it run for hours or so.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

Reboot and try to repair the updater, clear cache again and start manual update process without (3)


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2016)

I notice this problem too at work when all the Lenovo laptops i sell comes with pre-installed Windows 7 Professional, updates takes most of the morning to find and finish until the "Windows 10 Upgrade" update is installed than it updates fine after that one is installed.

Mby Microsoft has started to priorities updates for Windows 7 lower bcs they want ppl to upgrade to Windows 10


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Reboot and try to repair the updater, clear cache again and start manual update process without (3)



Ok I did another reboot, disabled windows update service, did step 3 again, this time it installed an update, enabled windows update service and did a reboot and voila!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2016)

Mby u should make ur own Win7 with all updates installed so u don't have to deal with this pain in the ass long time update


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Go to askwoody.com and look at the topics there under MS-DEFCON


----------



## taz420nj (Apr 16, 2016)

Once it is finally done updating and you have all your programs/drivers installed and settings tweaked the way you want them (but before you load all your personal stuff like pics/docs), run disk cleanup with System Options to clean out all the update leftovers and such, delete all the restore points, then use Macrium Reflect (free) to take an image of the drive.  Keep it on a flash drive and next time you need to reinstall, simply restore the image.  It'll still need to be updated between now and when you use it, but at least it won't have to do that initial 12 hours worth of updates.  The restore takes about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool! I finally fixed my Vista install too. Not 100% sure how though. It was probably a combination of things.  System restore to a couple days ago + turning automatic updates on + a few reboots + forced check for updates + letting it search for updates for a couple more hours. Came back a few minutes ago to check on any progress...and it worked!! Somehow. The turning automatic updates on and the reboots are what I hadn't tried yet. Even though I'd had success before with the same problem by turning automatic updates on. Which I hate doing if I can avoid it. They always choose the most inopportune time to start hogging my system resources with that crap. I can't stand that. So it's getting turned back off as soon as I restart to finish installing these updates.


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 16, 2016)

So turn them off 
I run a bare image Win7 SP1 with exactly 1 update.
Never had any problems.
It's also imaged..so if something messes up..I can be back in 5 minutes.
There's really 0 updates needed for Win7 sp1.

With vista..If you want dx11 you have to add an update.

Do that then image that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2016)

Upgrade to Windows 10.  Microsoft sabotaged Windows Update on Windows 7.  I doubt they'll ever fix/unbreak it.

Windows 7, when getting updates, will peg the CPU to 50% and keep it there for hours.  I think Windows Vista does something similar but where Windows Vista does it for a few hours, Windows 7 can do it for half a day.


You can literally install all of the Windows 10 updates inside of an hour.  They release cumulative updates instead of a slew of tiny ones.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 16, 2016)

Reboot is fine, them update's from MS........................................... We need a link to the update's cause apparently MS will not want us doing this forward.


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 16, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Reboot is fine, them update's from MS........................................... We need a link to the update's cause apparently MS will not want us doing this forward.


Microsoft does NOT want people doing this forward.
It foils their datamining collection 
Win 10=Microsoft dataminer supreme.
Congratulations:You're a sheep..and getting sheared.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2016)

I had these issues with several Windows 7 installs and as most will agree, it is very frustrating.......Especially if its for a paying client and it takes two damn days to install and update Windows 7!

My fix? WSUSOffline! 

http://www.wsusoffline.net/

Download, run, grab all the updates, and run on the new install system. Problem solved!


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 17, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> Microsoft does NOT want people doing this forward.
> It foils their datamining collection
> Win 10=Microsoft dataminer supreme.
> Congratulations:You're a sheep..and getting sheared.



True.

And now they know you are not of the Body...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2016)

Another easy way to update a fresh install,  autopatcher:    http://www.autopatcher.net/forum/   It makes a portable install that can have dotnets,  vbruntimes,  ie11,  dx9 and every update.
Also for some reason able to pull all updates down immediately,  no waiting.  I always keep a slipstreamed win7 install media and update it every month,  so I almost forgot about autopatcher....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2016)

it can take a good 12+ hours to scan for updates these days, 7 is as broken as XP was for updates now.


I'ma look into that autopatcher, i like the concept.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 18, 2016)

@Schmuckley can I get you to click a clink so I can download a bunch of malware onto your machine via with some long patched exploits
hell ill even throw in some RDP dropped crypolocker just so we don't need to see you for a few days seriously you are about as sheepal as they come you just happen to be the wrong color sheep 

I have a offline windows update repo stored on a 500GB SSD I use to update machine by hand saves bandwidth and time


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 19, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> @Schmuckley can I get you to click a clink so I can download a bunch of malware onto your machine via with some long patched exploits
> hell ill even throw in some RDP dropped crypolocker just so we don't need to see you for a few days seriously you are about as sheepal as they come you just happen to be the wrong color sheep
> 
> I have a offline windows update repo stored on a 500GB SSD I use to update machine by hand saves bandwidth and time



And I have about 15 windows installs that i can have up and running in 10 minutes.
Even a 10 that's all ready to go.
Tell ya wut..Give me 15 minutes from the time you reply and i'll click any link you want with 0 cares in the world.
I'd want to load up the "Troll Indian Windows Tech Support" OS with the "Beef,It's what's for dinner" desktop.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 19, 2016)

Ive had the exact same problem with all the PC's ive formatted in the past 6months or so, can be anywhere from an hr to 8-9hrs later before it will find updates, I personally think its a Microsoft problem at there end then at you/our end, I just put up with it now after doing god knows how many PC's with all the same problem.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 19, 2016)

Melvis said:


> I personally think its a Microsoft problem at there end



I doubt it's a problem.  When it is happening to every non-10 system I have seen, but not 10, it's obvious they are intentionally adding it to their toolkit of high pressure tactics to get everyone to throw in the towel.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I doubt it's a problem.  When it is happening to every non-10 system I have seen, but not 10, it's obvious they are intentionally adding it to their toolkit of high pressure tactics to get everyone to throw in the towel.



I must say I haven't had problems updating my windows 8.1 systems yet.
I don't throw in the towel yet!!  
I probably use windows 8.1 till EOL unless all outcoming games would _only_ be in DX12 very soon but that's not gonna happen anyway


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I doubt it's a problem.  When it is happening to every non-10 system I have seen, but not 10, it's obvious they are intentionally adding it to their toolkit of high pressure tactics to get everyone to throw in the towel.



W7 to me is pretty flawless, they did the same to XP users then put w10 as priority


----------



## Melvis (Apr 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I doubt it's a problem.  When it is happening to every non-10 system I have seen, but not 10, it's obvious they are intentionally adding it to their toolkit of high pressure tactics to get everyone to throw in the towel.



Thats what I mean


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 2, 2016)

There is an optional update. June roll-up update for SP-1 and it fixes the long.............. update searching


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 2, 2016)

When i needed to reinstall Windows 7 to regain my 10 license i noticed updates were not working too. Windows 7 X64 Ultimate SP1.
I'm on 10 now though.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2016)

Once you upgrade you don't need to reinstall 7. You can install 10 clean

But for 7 updates that aren't working post #2 fixed it for me


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Once you upgrade you don't need to reinstall 7. You can install 10 clean
> 
> But for 7 updates that aren't working post #2 fixed it for me



When you change motherboard it revokes your digital entitlement.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> When you change motherboard it revokes your digital entitlement.



Of course it does, but I see where your going


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Once you upgrade you don't need to reinstall 7. You can install 10 clean
> 
> But for 7 updates that aren't working post #2 fixed it for me



I tried a clean windows 10 install but my old laptop hates windows 10, either it freezes up in the installation process or it freezes up loading windows or while in windows.
Even replaced the HDD for a brandnew SSD and tried installing 10, same problem.
Also installing windows 8.1 did not work either.
Someone said the freezing problem might come from win 8.1/10 power savings features and I might need a new BIOS, but there aren't any newer available anymore for this laptop.

I'm waiting for some empty dvd's so I can create a system recovery from windows 7.
Then I'll install the SSD and try to install windows 7 on it.
It _should_ all run well after that.
I'll be giving this laptop to my dad.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 2, 2016)

Xzibit said:


> There is an optional update. June roll-up update for SP-1 and it fixes the long.............. update searching


This? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3102810

edit:
You're wrong. The rollup does not contain that fix at all.


----------



## Flow (Jul 2, 2016)

We had 2 laptops searching for updates for more than 24H. But eventually they started downloading them.
So a couple of days ago I had the same on my desktop, never had this before.
I found when running the search through the startmenu it seemed to search forever, but using it through the webbrowser, ie11, it quickly found the updates.
This did not work for the laptops mind you, but I still find it strange this did happen on my desktop, I even stopped the update and tried both methods again, with the same result.
The laptops were long overdue with updates but my desktop did not, it's manually updated every month.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 2, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> This? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3102810
> 
> edit:
> You're wrong. The rollup does not contain that fix at all.



Check the date on the one you thought it was.   Nov 4 2015  *<-That's not June
*
The rollup does contain the fix.

*June 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1*

June 21 2016

*Windows Update Client for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2: June 2016*

This update contains some improvements to Windows Update Client in Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1) and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. This includes the following:

*An optimization that addresses long scan time for updates that's reported on some computers.*
Fix for a Windows Update error 0x8007000E on some computers while they are updating.
Some reliability improvements.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't remember the date now, but this month, July, will end the update offer to Windows 10. 

These issues will be more and more seen I imagine. So, a lot of the information in this thread will be very very helpful as more and more will just be staying with Windows 7 after the deadline for the Windows 10 free upgrade.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I tried a clean windows 10 install but my old laptop hates windows 10, either it freezes up in the installation process or it freezes up loading windows or while in windows.
> Even replaced the HDD for a brandnew SSD and tried installing 10, same problem.
> Also installing windows 8.1 did not work either.
> Someone said the freezing problem might come from win 8.1/10 power savings features and I might need a new BIOS, but there aren't any newer available anymore for this laptop.
> ...



try doing the clean install from a thumb drive instead of DVD. You can prolly do your recovery from a thumb drive too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> try doing the clean install from a thumb drive instead of DVD. You can prolly do your recovery from a thumb drive too.



Actually I did try to install windows 10 and 8.1 from USB stick, which both failed.
I have to make recovery dvd's from the windows 7 version thats on it now, since there is no option to do this on USB stick, it's an older laptop.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 2, 2016)

Xzibit said:


> Check the date on the one you thought it was.   Nov 4 2015  *<-That's not June
> *
> The rollup does contain the fix.
> 
> ...


They made it part of the WU client then, or it's two different things doing the same. Too bad you can't download it separately.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2016)

I did my search while I was asleep then the next morning over 1GB of updates


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> We might need to make a sticky thread for this. Had to post it on several occasions, and I know for sure that it does happen 99% of the time on Win7x64 SP1 regardless of underlying hardware.
> 
> 0) Disable updates temporarily, or manually turn off the update service
> 1) Get Microsoft FixIt tool and repair both Update Service and BITS
> ...




Well this stopped working. MS removed the FixIt tool


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 18, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Well this stopped working. MS removed the FixIt tool


MS moved fixit tool to some other location. I can't remember where exactly, but I was able to find it again eventually.
I'll fix the link, since it seems like this problem is not going anywhere in this century.

*EDIT: *Found it!
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> MS moved fixit tool to some other location. I can't remember where exactly, but I was able to find it again eventually.
> I'll fix the link, since it seems like this problem is not going anywhere in this century.



Good news is after spending several days fixing my one W7 machine updater for last month's updates, THIS months it all went smooth as silk!  I bet MS is just trying to lull me into a false sense of security.  I won't be taken that easily!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> MS moved fixit tool to some other location. I can't remember where exactly, but I was able to find it again eventually.
> I'll fix the link, since it seems like this problem is not going anywhere in this century.
> 
> *EDIT: *Found it!
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058




Love you


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> MS moved fixit tool to some other location. I can't remember where exactly, but I was able to find it again eventually.
> I'll fix the link, since it seems like this problem is not going anywhere in this century.
> 
> *EDIT: *Found it!
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058



Thanks for this and your step by step. My search for updates only took 10 minutes after your guide.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 29, 2016)

Someone handed me an i3 laptop that autosuicided to Win10, and the revert option was not available.  I installed all the mentioned KBs in this thread and others but still, clean install Win7SP1 x64 has been searching for updates for two days now.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> We might need to make a sticky thread for this. Had to post it on several occasions, and I know for sure that it does happen 99% of the time on Win7x64 SP1 regardless of underlying hardware.
> 
> 0) Disable updates temporarily, or manually turn off the update service
> 1) Get Microsoft FixIt tool and repair both Update Service and BITS
> ...


Is this solution still working?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is this solution still working?



Well some steps in this thread were working for me at least.
If you have this problem, it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

I basically deleted the folder in Safe Mode and it worked fine for me l


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well some steps in this thread were working for me at least.
> If you have this problem, it doesn't hurt to try


 I guess who still uses windows 7 has this problem, Microsoft is forcing people to upgrade to Windows 10


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> I basically deleted the folder in Safe Mode and it worked fine for me l


what folder?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> what folder?


The Software Folder in the c:/Windows/softwaredistribution Folder


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> The Software Folder in the c:/Windows/softwaredistribution Folder



Which one?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Delete the folder itself. Windows recreates it


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Delete the folder itself. Windows recreates it


why deleting the folder should solve the problem?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Because there are some files that ARE Damaged/broken


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> why deleting the folder should solve the problem?



I did this with a script, this is just a manual way of doing it.
After this you will see that windows updates never searched for updates and never installed updates.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> After this you will see that windows updates never searched for updates and never installed updates.


I don't know who told @rk3066 that i don't want the updates 

my problem is that W7 takes long for updates


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know who told @rk3066 that i don't want the updates
> 
> my problem is that W7 takes long for updates



The thing is, your installed updates stay installed, it just may help to get new updates faster, once you start searching updates again after this.
It may be that you need to try a few other fixes with this as well, just try, as I said , the updates you already have installed stay installed.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The thing is, your installed updates stay installed, it just may help to get new updates faster, once you start searching updates again after this.
> It may be that you need to try a few other fixes with this as well, just try, as I said , the updates you already have installed stay installed.


I haven't installed any updates because i did a fresh W7 install


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Do what I did, go to sleep then by morning you'll get more than a 1GB of updates. I really don't care for the updates beyond sp1. I use avast for protection


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Do what I did, go to sleep then by morning you'll get more than a 1GB of updates. I really don't care for the updates beyond sp1. I use avast for protection


Nah, my Machine takes around 10 hours to find all updates, i have thought that the solutions posted were going to help to find updates in 1 or 2 hours, my mistake for no reading the whole thread, I can wait, it's not that I can't play games while Windows search for updates.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you really care for the updates beyond sp1? Really all you need is antivirus software and malware software


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> all you need is antivirus software and malware software


 i have both


----------



## qubit (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Do you really care for the updates beyond sp1? Really all you need is antivirus software and malware software


Of course you need all the updates - the security updates at least. Why would Microsoft spend all that time and money in developing and releasing them otherwise?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.freenode-windows.org/resources/vista-7/windows-update

I might be able to automate this for you later.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

I know all the security updates are smal'N'such but what are they for? We have Anti-Virus Apps and such so why do we need Em'?


----------



## qubit (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> I know all the security updates are smal'N'such but what are they for? We have Anti-Virus Apps and such so why do we need Em'?


Ok, a fair question.

In short, it's because malware could get round the a/v app by exploiting a hole in Windows, ie it could have a chance to install itself before the a/v app can even see it. This is why you actually need _all_ software running on your PC to be patched to the latest versions, whether it be the os, a/v or an application like Firefox or Steam. Flaws in any of them could allow malware to find a way to sneak past all the defences in the system. It doesn't have to be always, either. Just once is enough to screw you over and leave your PC riddled with malware - one infection tends to attract another as new security holes are opened and as the malware does its dirty work.

Just patch everything and only ever miss out a patch as a rare exception where it's known to cause a problem, such as a blue screen, etc.

Personally, I just accept all the patches going nowadays with only a very cursery look at them and almost never have a problem. I don't even remember the last time there was a problem with one of them for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Well i do to accept and update of course but i just wanted to why Lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.freenode-windows.org/resources/vista-7/windows-update
> 
> I might be able to automate this for you later.



Here is a quick and dirty. I havent had alot of time to test but it seemed to work on my VM. I will probably modify this and add support for other stuff later.

Right now it assumes you are running windows 7 x64 and not x86

*EDIT:* MAybe I should elaborate. I made this script to go through the steps in the link above automatically. The link is a method people have found that drastically speeds up the time it takes a fresh install of 7 to get updates.

I can personally confirm this. I wrote up a batch to download the msu install fiels for the updates themselves. I then made a mechanism to keep track of "stages" so that the batch can "keep track of progress" between reboots.

The batch will automatically skip to the next "Stage" of installation. Eventually cleaning itself up and finally leaving your system patched and in a state were you an pull windows updates in a reasonable amount of time.

*EDIT2::* I updated it to support 32bit windows versions. I also have it copy itself to startup folder temporarily until all the stages are complete. It then deletes itself and lets you know everything is done.

Code below for the crazies.



Spoiler





```
@Echo off
SETLOCAL EnableDelayedExpansion
for /F "tokens=1,2 delims=#" %%a in ('"prompt #$H#$E# & echo on & for %%b in (1) do     rem"') do (
  set "DEL=%%a"
)
title Windows 7 Quick Patch V .2
cls

:checkPrivileges
NET FILE 1>NUL 2>NUL
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto start) else ( goto getPrivileges )

:getPrivileges
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto start)                            
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
exit /B

:Start
Echo.
Echo This script is based off of information from http://www.freenode-windows.org/resources/vista-7/windows-update
Echo.
Echo This script is brought to you by Solaris17 of TPU
Echo.
Echo This script is for Windows 7. I didnt put alot of failsafe time into it.
Echo.
Echo This script should automatically run after rebooting.
Echo.
pause
copy %0 "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
mkdir C:\Win7qUD
set /p var=<C:\Step.txt
call :%var% 2> NUL

:detect
@Echo off
cls
ver | findstr /i "5\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "5\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto archchk
ver | findstr /i "6\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.3\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "10\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
goto warn

:warn
Echo.
Echo This is not Windows 7 this wont work for you.
Echo.
pause
goto exit

:archchk
Echo.
IF EXIST "%PROGRAMFILES(X86)%" (GOTO 64BIT) ELSE (GOTO 32BIT)

:64BIT
goto 64step1

:64step1
@echo 64step1 > C:\Step.txt
:: Kill Services and folders
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Killing Services etc
SC stop wuauserv
rmdir c:\windows\softwaredistribution\WuRedir /s /q


:64step2
@echo 64step2 > C:\Step.txt
:: Download KB fixes x64
cls
echo.
Echo Step 2 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3020369" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/D/0/5D0821EB-A92D-4CA2-9020-EC41D56B074F/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3172605" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/0/560504D4-F91A-4DEB-867F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3125574" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu

:64step3
Echo.
@echo 64step3 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing first MSU
cls
Echo Step 3 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 15min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step4 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step4
Echo.
@echo 64step4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing second MSU
cls
Echo Step 4 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 15min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step5 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step5
Echo.
@echo 64step5 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing third MSU
cls
Echo Step 5 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 30min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step6
Echo.
:: Cleaning up files etc
cls
rmdir C:\Win7qUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
Echo Step 6 of 6
Echo.
Echo Complete!
Echo.
Echo You should now be able to continue Windows updates as normal.
Echo.
Echo You can delete this script after it closes if you wish.
Echo.
Echo This script will now delete itself from startup.
Echo.
pause
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
goto exit

:32BIT
goto 32step1

:32step1
@echo 32step1 > C:\Step.txt
:: Kill Services and folders
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Killing Services etc
SC stop wuauserv
rmdir c:\windows\softwaredistribution\WuRedir /s /q


:32step2
@echo 32step2 > C:\Step.txt
:: Download KB fixes x86
cls
echo.
Echo Step 2 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3020369" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/0/8/C0823F43-BFE9-4147-9B0A-35769CBBE6B0/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3172605" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/D/5/CD5DE7B2-E857-4BD4-AA9C-6B30C3E1735A/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3125574" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu

:32step3
Echo.
@echo 32step3 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing first MSU
cls
Echo Step 3 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 15min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step4 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step4
Echo.
@echo 32step4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing second MSU
cls
Echo Step 4 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 15min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step5 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step5
Echo.
@echo 32step5 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing third MSU
cls
Echo Step 5 of 6
Echo.
Echo Starting Install
Echo.
Echo If this hangs for longer than about 30min reboot the machine and run the batch again.
Echo.
Echo If the installer prompts for reboot just hit CLOSE
Echo.
Echo You need to run the script again after reboot anyway.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Rebooting:Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step6
Echo.
:: Cleaning up files etc
cls
rmdir C:\Win7qUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
Echo Step 6 of 6
Echo.
Echo Complete!
Echo.
Echo You should now be able to continue Windows updates as normal.
Echo.
Echo You can delete this script after it closes if you wish.
Echo.
Echo This script will now delete itself from startup.
Echo.
pause
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
goto exit

:exit
exit
```


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2016)

Ill try it. I have a clean install.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Ill try it. I have a clean install.



lmk! im exhausted and kinda scatter brained doing the other guide and work, so ignore spelling errors, ill make everything look pretty later. the stage markers and code are solid though.


----------



## TheOne (Aug 16, 2016)

The KB3172605 - July 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1 is supposed to include the fix from the KB3161608 - June 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1, KB3161647, which is supposed to help fix the long search time for updates problem.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3172605 - July 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3161608 - June 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1 _(Discontinued)_


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Here is a quick and dirty. I havent had alot of time to test but it seemed to work on my VM. I will probably modify this and add support for other stuff later.
> 
> Right now it assumes you are running windows 7 x64 and not x86
> 
> ...




Appeared to work. Prompted for one restart. Now lets see if updates work normal

Edit:   Yes bingo it works. After I checked Windows updates again after 10 min it downloaded 41 more.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 16, 2016)

it took 5 days to get updates for my laptop that I had removed its HDD for about a yr, talk about slow! but I will try Solaris17 trick next time


----------



## xorbe (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah that laptop I mentioned on the previous page, update finally worked after about 60 hours (2.5 days)


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 16, 2016)

Gets worse every day, guys.
Yesterday I had to re-install a Win7 x86 on a very old Dell laptop, and even with all the fixes I listed earlier, it took over 12 hours to update (had to restart several dozen times, because some updates kept failing)!
Last year x86 version was the only one that did not hang during the update process, and did not suffer from high CPU load and memory usage.
My legit (and unused) Windows 7 key also failed to activate by internet and by phone: I had to go through 2 call redirects and 20 minutes of talking to M$ tech support, instead of simply clicking "Activate" button.

R.I.P. Windows 7...


----------



## FireFox (Aug 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> R.I.P. Windows 7...


I tell you what, Windows 7 could take a week to install all updates but Microsoft won't force me to upgrade to Windows 10,


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2016)

Well EOS (End of Sales) for Windows 7 Pro OEM is set to the 31st of October, so after that is only what's in stock.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I guess M.S. learned it's lesson with XP and is now making it that hard for W7 users that they choose to upgrade change to W10 to avoid the hassles.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Appeared to work. Prompted for one restart. Now lets see if updates work normal
> 
> Edit:   Yes bingo it works. After I checked Windows updates again after 10 min it downloaded 41 more.


Woot glad ot worked for you


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Here is a quick and dirty. I havent had alot of time to test but it seemed to work on my VM. I will probably modify this and add support for other stuff later.
> 
> Right now it assumes you are running windows 7 x64 and not x86
> 
> ...



I just updated this. It now detects windows version (so it wont attempt on anything other than windows 7) and architecture. So you can do 32 and 64 bit installs. I also now have it copy to startup so that it continues after it reboots your machine. It deletes itself and cleans up after of course. New zip and code in spilers if you want to take a look.

Total reboots are like 4 IIRC. Just let it do its thing it will tell you when its done.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 16, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I just updated this. It now detects windows version (so it wont attempt on anything other than windows 7) and architecture. So you can do 32 and 64 bit installs. I also now have it copy to startup so that it continues after it reboots your machine. It deletes itself and cleans up after of course. New zip and code in spilers if you want to take a look.
> 
> Total reboots are like 4 IIRC. Just let it do its thing it will tell you when its done.



This thread should be stickied... or you should create a new post that is stickied with your instructions and script. I am testing it now and so far so good!   Saves me the effort of doing this myself and I appreciate that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2016)

Kursah said:


> This thread should be stickied... or you should create a new post that is stickied with your instructions and script. I am testing it now and so far so good!   Saves me the effort of doing this myself and I appreciate that.



haha I do appreciate it, dont hold it in high regard just yet, you do need to manually deal with the occasional box. I cant interact with them in batch. So hitting "Close" is still something the user needs to handle.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 16, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Well EOS (End of Sales) for Windows 7 Pro OEM is set to the 31st of October, so after that is only what's in stock.



For home users, plenty of Win7 options that can't be discussed on this forum.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2016)

@Solaris17 your frigging awesome man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @Solaris17 your frigging awesome man!!!!!!!!!!



thanks buddy hope it proves useful for ya!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks buddy hope it proves useful for ya!




Oh yea, it will!!!!! 

I have several clients that wish to go back to Windows 7 so this will sure as heck speed up that process.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> haha I do appreciate it, dont hold it in high regard just yet, you do need to manually deal with the occasional box. I cant interact with them in batch. So hitting "Close" is still something the user needs to handle.



I lied about this @Kursah I might actually have a trick up my sleeve yet. I will check on a fresh VM that isnt patched tomorrow after I get some sleep. Might have a final update for you guys that enables super laziness.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2016)

My bench guy will be forever thankful to get Win 7 deployments off of his bench!  

My testing has been successful with what you already have shared, much appreciated and I look forward to testing your future release(s).


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is the latest, I cant modify my post anymore for the other one.

Changes:

-Added quiet flag to installers so you dont need to interact with them.

-Fixed numerous text formatting/spelling issues

-Fixed condition were script was copied to startup even on systems that dont support it.

-Added progress check to the beginning of the script so you dont need to read the beginning and interact for a script thats already in progress.

You will still need to allow administrator privileges of the script with each concurrent reboot because I write my staging data to the root of C:

Pretty sure this will be the last edit. I dont plan on working on it anymore, there isnt much else to do unless someone runs into a bizarre issue that I need to address.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 18, 2016)

See I install Windows7 again cause Windows update wasn't working but now I updated to where it just searching&searching but I went to bed and by next morning...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 18, 2016)

*rk3066* run that patch in the post above you


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 18, 2016)

I already did that once before but the reinstall worked. I stood up till 11 then I went to bed


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2016)

Worked a treat Solaris17 THANK YOU!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Worked a treat Solaris17 THANK YOU!



NP buddy your very welcome!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, I've finally installed Windows7 from a cloned recovery partition on SSD, installation went fine!

I have managed to install the first updates and SP1 without a problem.
After that it kept searching for updates, tried your patch @Solaris17 but it could not find updates right away after that.
Then I've tried this:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3172605 
"_The July 2016 update rollup includes some new improvements and fixes including the improvements from June 2016 update roll upKB3161608 for the Windows 7 SP1 and 2008 R2 SP1 platform. We recommend that you apply this update rollup as part of your regular maintenance routines._"

restarted the laptop after that and I had pouring in a huge amount of updates and was able to fully update it with a few restarts in between.

I'm a happy camper and this Asus laptop is going to my dad now.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 23, 2016)

What laptop is it? Windows7 is still a great OS and so is Windows Vista if you know how to mod it


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well, I've finally installed Windows7 from a cloned recovery partition on SSD, installation went fine!
> 
> I have managed to install the first updates and SP1 without a problem.
> After that it kept searching for updates, tried your patch @Solaris17 but it could not find updates right away after that.
> ...



The patch downloads this as part of MSU number 2 (STEP 4)

bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3172605" https://download.microsoft.com/down...67F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu

Are you sure it made it all the way to step 6? I know that the script prompts for UAC after reboot but Windows itself will close all security requests after a few min, if you went to get coffee or something you probably came back to a blank screen. When the script finishes it will literally tell you.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> The patch downloads this as part of MSU number 2 (STEP 4)
> 
> bitsadmin.exe /transfer "KB3172605" https://download.microsoft.com/down...67F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
> 
> Are you sure it made it all the way to step 6? I know that the script prompts for UAC after reboot but Windows itself will close all security requests after a few min, if you went to get coffee or something you probably came back to a blank screen. When the script finishes it will literally tell you.



No blank screens, I think I've just restarted the laptop after it, I have let it do it's thing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> No blank screens, I think I've just restarted the laptop after it, I have let it do it's thing.



You shouldn't need to manually reboot. The script reboots the machines by itself. after each reboot UAC will prompt for admin. When the script is complete it will pop up and tell you (step 6 of 6). Also while people have been having luck with updates showing immediately this shouldn't be expected. 

Atleast you got it working, the script does however download that update if left to its own devices.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> What laptop is it?



Asus N53JQ






With i7 740QM , upgraded the ram to 8GB and it has a GT425M.
It's a nice laptop and I'm impressed by it's sound (Bang & Olufsen).


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks @Solaris17


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2016)

Stick'd for easy access


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 24, 2016)

Best thing to do to avoid crap like this is to make a iso that has all the updates inside it.  Saves a whole lot of time when doing a fresh install.

If you curious about the updates and such or even want isos set up nice.  There an awesome guy over on OCN with a thread showing all updates and what they are for.  He even made isos with the updates integrated into them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Thanks @Solaris17



NP man hope it helped you out!


----------



## SimJett (Sep 11, 2016)

Wish me luck. I've a laptop and a desktop afflicted by this never ending search for updates. Neither of which was after a fresh install / reinstall, but "months" later, when things had been going well.


----------



## SimJett (Sep 18, 2016)

TheOne said:


> The KB3172605 - July 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1 is supposed to include the fix from the KB3161608 - June 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1, KB3161647, which is supposed to help fix the long search time for updates problem.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3172605 - July 2016 update rollup for Windows 7 SP1



This July 2016 roll up  is what worked for me. Just make sure to have the prerequisite SP1 and April 2015 servicing stack kb3020369. Before installing, go to Windows Update and set to never check for updates. Then  via control panel / admin tools / services, stop windows update if it's running. Install the patches and then go back to Windows Update and change the setting back to the desired method.

ps 

soz for double post.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2016)

Okay, a recent issue has arisen in these issues:

I recently had 2 different systems finally update Windows 7, however, both systems rebooted with errors showing several different .dll files missing!!! After doing a bit of research I found this solution:

Start the command prompt as administrator. (Note, this will not work if you do not run the command prompt as an administrator!)

*Run the "sfc /scannow" command (Note: There is a space between sfc and /scannow.)*

It will take awhile to scan. Probably around 15 to 30 minutes. Once it reaches 100% it will just sit there for another 5 to 10 minutes.



Both systems that I ran this command on have been repaired and working flawlessly.


Figured I would post this up for anyone that might have this newest issue.

Seems to be an issue lately with Windows 7 update service from good ole Microsoft.     Imagine that.


----------



## 64K (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Mats (Oct 5, 2016)

By installing this update manually before the first scan, it finishes in much shorter time. I will integrate it to my W7 ISO.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3138612

I did a quick test in VM's, the one with the update installed (to the right) found all the updates after 11 minutes,
the other one was still scanning after over 90 minutes when I shut it off.


Source.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mats said:


> By installing this update manually before the first scan, it finishes in much shorter time. I will integrate it to my W7 ISO.
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3138612
> 
> I did a quick test in VM's, the one with the update installed (to the right) found all the updates after 11 minutes,
> ...



And while you're at it, you could integrate the " convenience rollup update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3125574)"

It's the cumulative update package covering everything ever made after SP1 until now.

Edit: anyone interested to slipstream this huge update package should read this pretty straightforward guide

and say BYE to this ugly screen  







http://www.fosund.com/slipstream-th...ate-april-2016-with-windows-7-enterprise-x64/


----------



## Mats (Oct 5, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> And while you're at it, you could integrate the " convenience rollup update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3125574)"
> 
> It's the cumulative update package covering everything ever made after SP1 until now.


I prefer picking the updates I want.  Those days will be over soon tho..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2016)

refer to askwoody.com for the slow updates deal.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> refer to askwoody.com for the slow updates deal.



Well this thread on TPU helped me a few times to get it working again (and still working fine now), no reason going to this "woody", for me at least.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use WSUS Offline first, and only after it's done I check by Windows Update.
WU can complete it's job much faster, when most of the updates are already installed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well this thread on TPU helped me a few times to get it working again (and still working fine now), no reason going to this "woody", for me at least.



Woody is the guy that writes the windows books for dummy's, plus there is MS DEFCON for patches that cause havoc on the OS too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2016)

I made another revision for you guys. I have made it a bit more clear during the stages what is needed since I have seen instances of people not allowing UAC or the process taking an exceptionally long time due to update process already running. I also have it kill the process during each stage to make stalls a little less frequent. I also added a more robust architecture check using WMI instead of simply checking for the x86 directory because apparently that is a thing that happens /shrug.

Tin foil hat ppl can check it easily here


Spoiler





```
@Echo off
SETLOCAL EnableDelayedExpansion
for /F "tokens=1,2 delims=#" %%a in ('"prompt #$H#$E# & echo on & for %%b in (1) do     rem"') do (
  set "DEL=%%a"
)
title Windows 7 Quick Patch V .4
cls

:checkPrivileges 
NET FILE 1>NUL 2>NUL
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto prechk) else ( goto getPrivileges ) 

:getPrivileges 
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto prechk)                              
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs" 
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs" 
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs" 
exit /B

:prechk
set /p var=<C:\Step.txt
call :%var% 2> NUL

:Start
cls
Echo.
Echo This script is based off of information from:
Echo.
Echo http://www.freenode-windows.org/resources/vista-7/windows-update
Echo.
Echo This script is brought to you by Solaris17 of TPU
Echo.
Echo This script is for Windows 7. I didnt put alot of failsafe time into it.
Echo.
Echo This script should automatically run after rebooting.
Echo.
pause
copy %0 "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
mkdir C:\Win7qUD
set /p var=<C:\Step.txt
call :%var% 2> NUL

:detect
@Echo off
cls
ver | findstr /i "5\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "5\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.1\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto archchk
ver | findstr /i "6\.2\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "6\.3\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
ver | findstr /i "10\.0\." > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto warn
goto warn

:warn
Echo.
Echo This is not Windows 7. This won't work for you.
Echo.
pause
goto exit

:archchk
Echo.
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "64-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 64BIT
wmic os get osarchitecture | findstr /i "32-bit" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 32BIT

:64BIT
goto 64step1

:64step1
@echo 64step1 > C:\Step.txt
:: Kill Services and folders
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Killing Services etc
SC stop wuauserv
rmdir c:\windows\softwaredistribution\WuRedir /s /q


:64step2
@echo 64step2 > C:\Step.txt
:: Download KB fixes x64
SC stop wuauserv
cls
echo.
Echo Step 2 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/D/0/5D0821EB-A92D-4CA2-9020-EC41D56B074F/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/0/560504D4-F91A-4DEB-867F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu

:64step3
@echo 64step3 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing first MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 3 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 15min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step4 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step4
@echo 64step4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing second MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 4 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 15min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "TrustedInstaller" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step5 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step5
@echo 64step5 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing third MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 35min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "TrustedInstaller" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 64step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:64step6
Echo.
:: Cleaning up files etc
SC stop wuauserv
cls
rmdir C:\Win7qUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
Echo.
Echo Step 6 of 6
Echo.
Echo Complete^^!
Echo.
Echo You should now be able to continue Windows updates as normal.
Echo.
Echo You can delete this script after it closes if you wish.
Echo.
Echo This script will now delete itself from startup.
Echo.
pause
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
control /name Microsoft.WindowsUpdate >nul
goto exit

:32BIT
goto 32step1

:32step1
@echo 32step1 > C:\Step.txt
:: Kill Services and folders
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 1 of 6
Echo.
Echo Killing Services etc
SC stop wuauserv
rmdir c:\windows\softwaredistribution\WuRedir /s /q


:32step2
@echo 32step2 > C:\Step.txt
:: Download KB fixes x86
SC stop wuauserv
cls
echo.
Echo Step 2 of 6
Echo.
Echo Downloading KB updates.
Echo.
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/0/8/C0823F43-BFE9-4147-9B0A-35769CBBE6B0/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/D/5/CD5DE7B2-E857-4BD4-AA9C-6B30C3E1735A/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu

:32step3
@echo 32step3 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing first MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 3 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 15min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "SVCHOST" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step4 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step4
@echo 32step4 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing second MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 4 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 15min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "TrustedInstaller" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step5 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step5
@echo 32step5 > C:\Step.txt
:: Installing third MSU
SC stop wuauserv
cls
Echo.
Echo Step 5 of 6
Echo.
time /t
Echo.
Echo Starting Install...
Echo.
Echo This can take around 35min; reboot if machine hangs.
Echo.
Echo Do NOT attempt to run Windows Update during patching^^!
Echo.
Echo To check to see if its working "TrustedInstaller" should be going nuts.
Echo.
Echo *IMPORTANT* Allow UAC after reboot^^!
Echo.
Start /wait C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu /quiet
shutdown /r /t 60 /c "Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart."
@echo 32step6 > C:\Step.txt
exit

:32step6
Echo.
:: Cleaning up files etc
SC stop wuauserv
cls
rmdir C:\Win7qUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
echo.
Echo Step 6 of 6
Echo.
Echo Complete^^!
Echo.
Echo You should now be able to continue Windows updates as normal.
Echo.
Echo You can delete this script after it closes if you wish.
Echo.
Echo This script will now delete itself from startup.
Echo.
pause
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
control /name Microsoft.WindowsUpdate >nul
goto exit

:exit
rmdir C:\Win7qUD /s /q
del C:\Step.txt
del "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.bat"
exit

::v4 Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Clarified actions needed by user | Improved Architecture check | Improved chance script won't hang via WU
::v3 Added /quiet | Fixed bug with other windows versions leaving script in startup. | Put check for previous run at head to skip start text.
```


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2016)

My dads Windows 7sp1 laptop finds the updates quickly now!!
It's working now as it should.

Thanks to the solutions in this thread!


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2016)

lolol


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> And while you're at it, you could integrate the " convenience rollup update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3125574)"
> 
> It's the cumulative update package covering everything ever made after SP1 until now.
> 
> ...


I actually prefer individual kb's and detest the rollup package.
I lodged a complaint with Microshaft about not giving us the choice.
It's my download bandwidth and computer they are playing with.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 13, 2016)

Drone said:


>



lol when does it end?


----------



## nkatsar (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you very much for the update, I improved your script to keep downloaded updates in same folder as script instead of just saving them to C:\Win7qUD

In step2 the script hashes the respective files and avoids a re-download if the files exist and have correct checksum. This allows for updates to multiple PCs and for offline deployment or low-bandwidth connections

*EDIT: *Updated hash checking and copying to use full paths, in order to properly run in the elevated command prompt

Changes done follow:

:64step2


Spoiler





```
Echo checking first file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"53 93 06 64 69 75 8e 61 9f 21 73 1f c3 1f f2 d1 09 59 54 45" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 64step2_1stfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/D/0/5D0821EB-A92D-4CA2-9020-EC41D56B074F/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu"
:64step2_1stfinished
Echo checking second file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"26 f4 cc 78 31 a0 d7 63 93 44 5b 7b 0a 1a 3e d5 cd 5b 40 47" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 64step2_2ndfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/0/560504D4-F91A-4DEB-867F-C713F7821374/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu"
:64step2_2ndfinished
Echo checking third file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"2d af b1 d2 03 c8 96 42 39 af 30 48 b5 dd 4b 12 64 cd 93 b9" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 64step2_3rdfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu"
:64step2_3rdfinished
Echo copying files
copy "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x64.msu" C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
copy "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x64.msu" C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
copy "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x64_2dafb1d203c8964239af3048b5dd4b1264cd93b9.msu" C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu
```




:32step2


Spoiler





```
Echo checking first file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"82 e1 68 11 7c 23 f7 c4 79 a9 7e e9 6c 82 af 78 8d 07 45 2e" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 32step2_1stfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3020369 (Update 1 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/0/8/C0823F43-BFE9-4147-9B0A-35769CBBE6B0/Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu"
:32step2_1stfinished
Echo checking second file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"ae 03 cc bd 29 9e 43 4e a2 23 9f 1a d8 6f 16 4e 5f 4d ee da" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 32step2_2ndfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3172605 (Update 2 of 3)" https://download.microsoft.com/download/C/D/5/CD5DE7B2-E857-4BD4-AA9C-6B30C3E1735A/Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu"
:32step2_2ndfinished
Echo checking third file
certutil -hashfile "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu" SHA1 | findstr /i /c:"ba 1f f5 53 73 12 56 17 95 cc 04 db 0b 02 fb b0 a7 4b 2c bd" > nul
IF %ERRORLEVEL% EQU 0 goto 32step2_3rdfinished
bitsadmin.exe /transfer "Downloading KB3125574 (Update 3 of 3)" http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/updt/2016/05/windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu"
:32step2_3rdfinished
Echo copying files
copy "%~dp0\1.Windows6.1-KB3020369-x86.msu" C:\Win7qUD\1st.msu
copy "%~dp0\2.Windows6.1-KB3172605-x86.msu" C:\Win7qUD\2nd.msu
copy "%~dp0\3.windows6.1-kb3125574-v4-x86_ba1ff5537312561795cc04db0b02fbb0a74b2cbd.msu" C:\Win7qUD\3rd.msu
```







Solaris17 said:


> I made another revision for you guys. I have made it a bit more clear during the stages what is needed since I have seen instances of people not allowing UAC or the process taking an exceptionally long time due to update process already running. I also have it kill the process during each stage to make stalls a little less frequent. I also added a more robust architecture check using WMI instead of simply checking for the x86 directory because apparently that is a thing that happens /shrug.
> 
> Tin foil hat ppl can check it easily here
> 
> ...


----------



## nkatsar (Oct 23, 2016)

I also have two suggestions for improvement:

1. Add a link to this thread (preferrably the location of the last update) in your script, so that if someone stumbles upon your script, he/she can check for possible updates.

2. As step2 (download of updates) is the only one that is different between x86 and x64 architectures, you may consider making it step1 and then make the rest of the steps the same for both architectures. This will make the script shorter and easier to maintain.





Solaris17 said:


> I made another revision for you guys. I have made it a bit more clear during the stages what is needed since I have seen instances of people not allowing UAC or the process taking an exceptionally long time due to update process already running. I also have it kill the process during each stage to make stalls a little less frequent. I also added a more robust architecture check using WMI instead of simply checking for the x86 directory because apparently that is a thing that happens /shrug.
> 
> Tin foil hat ppl can check it easily here
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 23, 2016)

My tin foil hat sensor is going off


----------



## Mats (Oct 23, 2016)

Are there any pros/cons of using said script compared to installing a 3 MB update like I described?


----------



## nkatsar (Oct 24, 2016)

Pros:

No need for a script, easy to apply manually

Much smaller download, seems that KB3020369 is not required, only SP1 is needed

Cons: 

Windows Update Client downloaded by the script is newer (June 2016 version is included in KB3172605 instead of March 2016)
You will still need to download/install hundreds of updates afterwards, most of them are already included in KB3125574 and installed by the script




Mats said:


> Are there any pros/cons of using said script compared to installing a 3 MB update like I described?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, a recent issue has arisen in these issues:
> 
> I recently had 2 different systems finally update Windows 7, however, both systems rebooted with errors showing several different .dll files missing!!! After doing a bit of research I found this solution:
> 
> ...


M$ has a history of "updating" their older systems to slowly make them less compatible with more current software/hardware.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2016)

nkatsar said:


> Thank you very much for the update, I improved your script to keep downloaded updates in same folder as script instead of just saving them to C:\Win7qUD
> 
> In step2 the script hashes the respective files and avoids a re-download if the files exist and have correct checksum. This allows for updates to multiple PCs and for offline deployment or low-bandwidth connections
> 
> ...



I actually keep the files in the root of C: instead of script directory so that people dont touch the updates if they are in a visible space. It also may prevent some issues if the script is run out of non-standard folders with odd permissions. It may not be the most effective method for sure, but I was trying to cater to both professionals and users, and keep the script working the same across multiple usage scenarios. The behavior of someone for example seeing files pop-up on their desktop can be erratic.



nkatsar said:


> I also have two suggestions for improvement:
> 
> 1. Add a link to this thread (preferrably the location of the last update) in your script, so that if someone stumbles upon your script, he/she can check for possible updates.
> 
> 2. As step2 (download of updates) is the only one that is different between x86 and x64 architectures, you may consider making it step1 and then make the rest of the steps the same for both architectures. This will make the script shorter and easier to maintain.



I will certainly consider these changes. I also own a domain I was planning on making a space for this on. That and/or a dedicated thread here. I have more changes planned in the coming days for the script so I will consider these modifications and do a re-write if I go for it. Additionally I may make it possible in the future for the script to check for its own updates.

I appreciate the opinion.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 6, 2016)

Just experienced this crap after installing Windows 7 on stupid ass AMD APU powered laptop to even get HW video acceleration. Left it searching for updates entire night and still nothing dafaq!?

EDIT:
2 days of waiting and still nothing. Just keeps on searching for updates and nothing.It never even starts installing the damn updates to even slowly update one by one if anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2016)

Updates and future support in OP of thread.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 18, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Heya, I made a new edition with a few additions. Mostly being that now I have made a home for this. So I can stop making new posts every single time which may annoy those who don't care.
> 
> You can always download the latest version here.
> 
> ...



Your a bloody legend Solaris17


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Heya, I made a new edition with a few additions. Mostly being that now I have made a home for this. So I can stop making new posts every single time which may annoy those who don't care.
> 
> You can always download the latest version here.
> 
> ...



another addition to my software toolbox


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2016)

Glad you guys find it useful!


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Glad you guys find it useful!



I have like 10 computers running Windows 7 and most of my clients run 7 so trust me it comes in handy big time!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2016)

I just thought i would chime in after seeing a 'windows 7 not updating' thread the other day and decided to stick around and have a good look lo see if a solution was found...

I ran the script/batch made by @Solaris17 and It has solved the problem for my laptop no longer doing updates.

Many thanks. Its a very handy utility for those of us who are still on and using windows 7 and it should be stickied somewhere.

Solaris -- Is there a link where i can drop you some beer money for the time you spent making the script? You've made life a lot easier for me to keep everyone elses machines that I have a job of maintaining that are still on windows 7 less of headache.


----------



## redeye (Dec 11, 2016)

Use wsus update... offline updating (a method that collects all of the updates, and then maks a file then allows you to update the os offline) not sure if it is still around, but i had to do that with win8 on a system that kept saying update not installing/failing...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2016)

I agree with Freedom Eclipse. I have used it at least 10 times  Solaris needs a 12 pack for his work.  I would be will to contribute. Just need a e mail for Solaris's  paypal


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2016)

haha you guys are too nice. I guess I don't see the harm, though given the season id strongly recommend spending money on yourself or others for the holidays. Remember I do it for fun, and for the IT community it's not something I consider "work" to keep updated. If you do feel so compelled though I don't often stop for coffee and unfortunetely as awesome as programable timers on coffee pots are you would be surprised at how often I forget to set them.

solaris17@outlook.com


----------



## FireFox (Dec 12, 2016)

I haven't read the whole thread, what's what i need to download in order to accelerate the windows 7 updates process?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, what's what i need to download in order to accelerate the windows 7 updates process?



It doesnt accelerate anything. you only need to use the script if Windows 7 takes more then 6hours just searching for updates. Microsoft altered the way windows 7 updates and it borked windows 7 for a lot of people, Myself included. While my PC was just fine as its always on. My laptop i have probably booted on once every 3-4months and because of that it probably missed the boat on a major update that reconfigured windows updates.

Im not sure what the script does exactly but its like pointing out where all the updates from microsoft can be downloaded by windows update.

@Solaris17  -- I dropped you a few dollars. Thanks again


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, what's what i need to download in order to accelerate the windows 7 updates process?




Right here bro: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rching-for-updates.221756/page-6#post-3554221


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, what's what i need to download in order to accelerate the windows 7 updates process?





stinger608 said:


> Right here bro: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rching-for-updates.221756/page-6#post-3554221



Just like stinger so kindly pointed out. Just make sure you read the actual batch for best results. and make sure you reboot and NOT check for updates. The manual installations need to do their own thing and get hung up with wupdate is talking to MS. I think I mention all of this but best to reaffirm for those new too it. also if it must be said all time estimates are just that, an approximation. So take them with a grain of salt.



FreedomEclipse said:


> It doesnt accelerate anything. you only need to use the script if Windows 7 takes more then 6hours just searching for updates. Microsoft altered the way windows 7 updates and it borked windows 7 for a lot of people, Myself included. While my PC was just fine as its always on. My laptop i have probably booted on once every 3-4months and because of that it probably missed the boat on a major update that reconfigured windows updates.
> 
> Im not sure what the script does exactly but its like pointing out where all the updates from microsoft can be downloaded by windows update.
> 
> @Solaris17  -- I dropped you a few dollars. Thanks again



Thanks man! I really appreciate it! You got it pretty right! The patches more or less stop Windows from checking 1 by 1 the entire directory of updates and instead says "I'm atleast right here." so it shortens the scan time considerably. The unfortunate part is that I have to manually check the update posts by MS to find anything that modified the system and add that update to the batch or the process breaks.

Thankfully the rest of the process is pretty bullet proof except the odd system quirk I cant really plan for. So maintenance isn't too terrible


----------



## FireFox (Dec 12, 2016)

All i have to do is download the Patch and run it?

Sorry but i am not expert when talking about patch or script


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> All i have to do is download the Patch and run it?
> 
> Sorry but i am not expert when talking about patch or script



Yup! Just to play itsafe download the batch. reboot your PC. then run it. read it carefully so you can keep an eye on its progress and you should be good to go before you know it.

It will take care of everything for you until the end.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2016)

If only I had remembered that it was here on TPU that I had seen this.  Would have saved me many hours when working on a friend's system lately.

Can a MOD modify the first post with a link to https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rching-for-updates.221756/page-6#post-3554221


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2016)

i cant edit this section, maybe start a dedicated thread for the patch?

Some days i feel like we need a solaris section....


----------



## bogmali (Dec 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can a MOD modify the first post





Kursah said:


> 2 requests that might add to the helpfulness of seeking this thread and its answer, adding [FIXED] to the title and making the last sentence with hyperlink bold. Not that either is necessary, but could be useful for some.



Done and done


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2016)

2 requests that might add to the helpfulness of seeking this thread and its answer, adding [FIXED] to the title and making the last sentence with hyperlink bold. Not that either is necessary, but could be useful for some.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have changed the OP to include information and change log for the tool. It also explains why it happens and I may add more information over time.

Also I released v8. the changelog is in the OP. this patch is for the busy people or the system admins and managers. It copies the systems current UAC settings, Disables UAC (So you dont need to hit "Yes" after each reboot) and at the end re-applys the settings. This adds a big layer of automation and should be helpful for those that cant babysit the UAC prompt after each reboot to allow the script to continue.

Have a good one.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2016)

Your just frigging awesome @Solaris17 !!!


----------



## Melvis (Dec 20, 2016)

I have found the latest version isnt working for me and had to go back to an older version, just thought id let ya know Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2016)

Melvis said:


> I have found the latest version isnt working for me and had to go back to an older version, just thought id let ya know Solaris17



Thats odd I havent changed anything that affects the patching. I only added the UAC adjustments.

What about it didnt work?

What version are you using?


----------



## Melvis (Dec 20, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats odd I havent changed anything that affects the patching. I only added the UAC adjustments.
> 
> What about it didnt work?
> 
> What version are you using?



Im running v7 and it looks like it works but after a reboot nothing seems to have been applied, so I went back to v3 and it worked first go, so im not sure whats going on there :S


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 20, 2016)

I checked the bat file from the first post and don't understand what's the point of installing KB3172605 in relationship to the discussed problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Im running v7 and it looks like it works but after a reboot nothing seems to have been applied, so I went back to v3 and it worked first go, so im not sure whats going on there :S



Try v8? Not sure. The patches that are installed and the routines to do them haven't really changed. Though it isn't unheard of for the script to stall, sometimes the patches themselves stall out during install and there is no way for me to track this progress so the script just keeps running until a restart.

Maybe it's just bad luck I would try a new system perhaps. Technically speaking there is nothing different happening between versions when it comes to the patch installs


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks to @jboydgolfer I have managed to identify the cause for the occasional "black window" that indicates the script has stalled. I am about to push a new version that will implement the fix hopefully later today.

The particular issue in questions involves the executable used to check for admin permissions. The script continues to the next stage (this issue doesnt exist during the initial launch) too quickly on new machines and results in a gridlock because of file system locks.

kudos as well to @Melvis for the initial report that put the seed in my head. When jboy ran into the same issue I was able to put together the issue and investigate.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hmmm, thought I started this and I was the OP of this thread!?

Thanks for what you doing though @Solaris17 but I remember I started this thread.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm, thought I started this and I was the OP of this thread!?



I didn't do it


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm, thought I started this and I was the OP of this thread!?




I think you started a different one bro. 

I think one of the moderators merged the two together since they were on the same subject?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I think you started a different one bro.



I don't think so... I started this thread, this is now my third post here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ds-searching-for-updates.221756/#post-3445571

@Solaris17  you or a mod could have started your own thread with the fixes instead of  removing my first post.

NOT cool!! 



stinger608 said:


> I think one of the moderators merged the two together since they were on the same subject?



*I'm NOT stupid*,
I know what threads I started and this is one of them, only now the word "FIXED!!" is added in the thread title and I'm no longer the OP of my own thread!!!

All without informing/asking me, the OP of this thread!

*WTF!!*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

@P4-630 , I never indicated that you were "stupid" man! That was not the intention what so ever bro.

I'm very sorry if it came across sounding like that. 

I just remember two different threads that were essentially the same thing and seem to remember one of the mods mentioning that they merged the two threads or something like that.

Sorry again if I made you feel that I was being an ass to ya bro. Never once had that intention. 


EDIT: Sorry, this is the thread I was thinking of: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-7-no-longer-updates.228543/

It WAS NOT started by you or Solaris. I thought it was......My mistake.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2016)

No merge done from what I can see, looking back at the Moderator Actions in the history of the thread shows Solaris as Op in every one.... strange.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2016)

Im  going Through this damn problem myself now with my nephews PC its Windows 7 professional. And running the batchfile didn't help me it's no fair. I told him if it doesn't get fixed I'm gonna end up changing to windows 10


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I told him if it doesn't get fixed I'm gonna end up changing to windows 10




You can still do a clean Windows 10 install with the 7 key..


----------



## Jetster (Dec 26, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> No merge done from what I can see, looking back at the Moderator Actions in the history of the thread shows Solaris as Op in every one.... strange.



@P4-630 is right. Something changed it. Maybe when it was stickied


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> You can still do a clean Windows 10 install with the 7 key..


 Oh really? I didn't know that I'll probably do it thank you


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2016)

everything i can see says solaris was the OP, not a mod of this section tho.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/since-when-is-tpu-assigning-new-ops-to-threads.229000/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> You can still do a clean Windows 10 install with the 7 key..



do you know if i can run the upgrade tool, or whatever its called instead of a clean install???


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> do you know if i can run the upgrade tool, or whatever its called instead of a clean install???




I don't believe so. You might be able to, however, you have to agree to the Assistive Technologies from Microsoft: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I don't believe so. You might be able to, however, you have to agree to the Assistive Technologies from Microsoft: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade



"assisstive technologies" followed the link, its all quite vague, huh?

 Edit
 So I looked into it and it's the actual definition of assistive technologies meaning assistance for the handicapped or disabled and although I am technically mentally disabled  I feel that it's wrong for me to use this method to upgrade just seems wrong morally.  thanks though

 It's a pretty new install he won't lose much if I do a fresh windows 10 install. Plus hopefully whatever's causing issues on seven won't be carried over this way


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I don't believe so. You might be able to, however, you have to agree to the Assistive Technologies from Microsoft: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade


 I just decided to go with the clean install of windows 10 and I got to the point where it asks for your windows key and it rejected my Windows 7 professional Key.I know the key worked because I had forgot to register window seven when I first installed it but I entered the key after word and it worked. I don't know if maybe it has to be untied from the Windows 7 PC first by upgrading fully maybe that Will work


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Im  going Through this damn problem myself now with my nephews PC its Windows 7 professional. And running the batchfile didn't help me it's no fair. I told him if it doesn't get fixed I'm gonna end up changing to windows 10



Get Sp1 installed first then go to google.com and search windows 7 update slow askwoody. There are a few updates that fix this issue. Worked for a non sp1 w7 home os install for a clients machine, along with my rig


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get Sp1 installed first then go to google.com and search windows 7 update slow askwoody. There are a few updates that fix this issue. Worked for a non sp1 w7 home os install for a clients machine, along with my rig



 I ended up having to do all the preliminary work on another one of my PCs. For some reason his new PC would not recognize any of the USB devices during the windows 10 installation or upgrade so I couldn't progress. I ended up doing the upgrade another PC later option and I did it on my PC once it was finished I brought it upstairs and it went right through the whole process just fine he's now customizing the windows 10 pro to his liking. Thank you to everyone who helped


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm sure Solaris deserves a beer but I ended up not needing to buy him one.  Recent experience on other machines made me dubious about performing the SP1 Rollup on a fresh install of W7 SP1.  Instead, the rollup installed and first round of updates were found in under 15 minutes without needing the script.  Total >15 minutes from start to finish!

For the sake of adding to this thread since links in the second post were no longer valid.

1. Install W7

2. Turn off or disable updates

3. April 2015 Servicing Stack Update.

4. Windows 7 SP1 Rollup (This is a direct download link to the file location on MS server!!)

5. Reboot

6. Again it is critical Windows Update is disabled or completely turned off if it wasn't already.

7. Run Windows Update Troubleshooter

8. Run Windows Update Manager

9. Install KB_3102810

10. Reboot

11. Enable Windows Update and start searching


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Askwoody.com has been following this issue for some time.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm sure it has.  Seeing as this is still sticky, the links were dying, and there was no guarantee of the SSU or SP1 Rollup installing on a fresh copy of W7 I spent two minutes punching at my keyboard. 

Maybe I missed class the day MS decided to revert back to fully supporting W7 and updates are found nearly immediately.  That installing large updates without their new version of the installer is not only possible but a truly trouble free experience as well.  What I'm really trying to say is maybe others would benefit from a direct and full accounting if they bother to visit this site instead of askwoody.com.  

My surprise at the ease was palpable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2017)

regarding update F@ck ups with Win 10/7, I have had good success with just running the toubleshooter, and making sure to click the lower left hand "advanced options" link, to run in Admin mode, and it has always fixed the F@ckery with Update woes. Hopefully the same goes for others as well, although im certain it doesnt likely do so sometimes.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2017)

Be careful with that big update rollup if you have an AMD card - I have Rx 480 and the installer doesn't detect any AMD hardware with that update installed. Hopefully will be eventually fixed by AMD, but until then...


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 22, 2017)

i'm going to sloppily not read anything in the thread & say that installing *Windows6.1-KB3020369*-x64 & *windows6.1-kb3172605*-x64 (if one says 'not for your system', run the other) on a SP1 installation that has been updated until around the time of the change to rollups (summer 2016) results in the update check dropping down to some minutes to an hour (depending on cpu single thread performance) as opposed to the 20+ hours it took on my sandy laptop cpu that was updated to november

boy that was a long 'sentence'

i saw that tip in some site's thread or article written by people trying to pay attention to which updates fix WU's checker

for a clean SP1 installation, back in the summer i had to do something similar, but i dont remember which installers fixed it then

oh & i dont actually accept every update in general, so i may have accidentally missed one of the speed up WU patches since i was avoiding a lot of that GWX crap, some of which was too innocently worded

edit: i can find the article that mentioned those two i specified at the top if someone wants, just quote me, it should be somewhere in browser history but i'm not in front of it at the moment

edit2:


Octopuss said:


> Be careful with that big update rollup if you have an AMD card - I have Rx 480 and the installer doesn't detect any AMD hardware with that update installed. Hopefully will be eventually fixed by AMD, but until then...


no issue seen on kaveri but drivers were already installed, are you saying if i run the recent .2 or whatever it was whql from january that it will fail or is it a polaris exclusive issue?


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2017)

Give it a try. Run the driver installer and see if it detects your GPU.
With drivers already installed everything works fine. It's when you try to install new version shit hits the fan. At least that's what happened to me and what seems to be what lots of people are reporting.
I presume it's all versions of the new driver.


----------



## TheOne (Jan 22, 2017)

I just rebuilt my X58 system and didn't have to do any of the Windows updates to fix the long search time, installed Win7 Pro SP1 and then just kept updating and restarting until it was done, didn't have a problem like I did last year with my Z170 or my laptop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

https://www.askwoody.com/2016/an-official-fix-for-slow-windows-7-update-scan-times/
https://www.askwoody.com/2017/how-would-you-install-win7-from-scratch/
https://www.askwoody.com/2017/has-microsoft-finally-solved-the-windows-7-slow-update-problem/

I Use these Updates In Particular (other than any monthly updates at bottom)
http://wu.krelay.de/en/


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 22, 2017)

Honestly had no idea as recent as the 13th a sweeping change had taken place.  Actually looked at askwoody and gave up a page too soon.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a reserve partition I just did that's not even SP1 I have to deal with when I get home


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 29, 2017)

@Solaris17  I have struggled with this little piece of shi...ne (Asus eeepc T101MT / Windows 7 32 bits, not even SP1) for the last 40hours and the damn thing would not get updates.







Wsus offline miserably failed to do the job after hammering the CPU all night long + the morning after, and that's when i remembered this thread and your script !

At this point you saved my week end, I've got all sunday afternoon left to complete 125+ updates, and get this fine piece of crapware to its owner.

One comment though : maybe i did not leave the computer alone long enough, but except for the last stage, i had to reboot manually in between each 5 stages.

Thanks for this great script !


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2017)

blobster21 said:


> @Solaris17  I have struggled with this little piece of shi...ne (Asus eeepc T101MT / Windows 7 32 bits, not even SP1) for the last 40hours and the damn thing would not get updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem! Thank you so much glad it helped! I am aware that sometimes it stalls I have a new version I am testing right now that might alleviate it to some degree. On a basic level it's the actual exe patches that are stalling and unfortunately Microsoft does not give me a way to monitor them. It's a small trade off.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2017)

I just did two that were pre SP1 and they updated to SP1 by themselves, within 30 min. Then I applied the Solaris patch. No issues


----------



## Melvis (Mar 16, 2017)

How do I stop the patch program from popping up everytime I turn on or reboot the PC? its not wanting to work on W8.1 Pro and just want it to go away but I cant stop it, any  ideas?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2017)

I did the same thing. Just run msconfig and delete it there


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2017)

Melvis said:


> How do I stop the patch program from popping up everytime I turn on or reboot the PC? its not wanting to work on W8.1 Pro and just want it to go away but I cant stop it, any  ideas?



Yep as @Jetster said, use MSCONFIG and remove the startup entry.

But something could very likely be wrong with your OS, could be corruptions causing issues or even a corrupted update cache...I've seen both A LOT in 7 and 8, and even 10. 

I'd suggest you run an SFC /scannow on your OS and see if there's issues that are preventing the next stage of updates to occur or fail to be detected. Is your install failing to update?

If SFC finds issues, DISM would be next. Check out the Windows repair thread in my sig for further instructions. That might help to get you where you were going with the whole update process anyways.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 16, 2017)

All good thanks guys, I figured it out by disconnecting the PC from the internet triggered it again and was able to finish the proccess, strange!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting, tried installing Windows 7 on my crappy laptop yesterday and updating went fine. No infinite looking for updates and I haven't done anything compared to the last time...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Interesting, tried installing Windows 7 on my crappy laptop yesterday and updating went fine. No infinite looking for updates and I haven't done anything compared to the last time...


Little known information. 
Back in about 2013 or so, we had a client using an email provider, who was providing Exchange services thru Microsoft for the end user.  One day, I get a call to the location, and every single computer on Windows XP had stopped connecting to the server. The two computers running Windows 7 were just fine. I contacted the vendor, and I get one of the few high-level guys in the business. He explains that they've been dealing with the issue all day. Microsoft had changed their exchange server, and it would no longer respond to WinXP computers unless we pointed them directly at the IP, not the name of the server. 
Moral of the story? M$ will change things on their servers to make things harder for end users, and never tell anyone. Every now and then, they screw up and either undo those changes, or make things easier. They still don't tell anyone.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2017)

It actually made it easier in this case 

Though I had weird problems with WLAN dropping connection and failing to connect for no reason. With driver that worked before and I had it backed up for this very purpose because this Broadcom wasn't detected by default by Win7. But visit to Station Drivers solved it 

The updating though is just silly on Win7. Sure it's on crappy weak laptop, but same laptop does Windows 10 updates in a breeze. Win7 needed 6 full hours to do just critical system updates. I didn't even start working with optional ones XD


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2017)

This link is worth adding here: https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/Reset-Windows-Update-Agent-d824badc

Microsoft script that supports a lot of OSes, just used to repair update issues on a 2012R2 VM that was not responding to the standard cleanup methods. Hope someone finds it useful!


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 13, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I usually download those trusted custom updated isos example(march 2016) and put my own key.
> 
> It really saves lots of bs and hassle



Lol yes and sometimes auto retrieve are on the go.



RejZoR said:


> It actually made it easier in this case
> 
> Though I had weird problems with WLAN dropping connection and failing to connect for no reason. With driver that worked before and I had it backed up for this very purpose because this Broadcom wasn't detected by default by Win7. But visit to Station Drivers solved it
> 
> The updating though is just silly on Win7. Sure it's on crappy weak laptop, but same laptop does Windows 10 updates in a breeze. Win7 needed 6 full hours to do just critical system updates. I didn't even start working with optional ones XD




same laptop does Windows 10 updates in a breeze. Win7 needed 6 full hours to do just critical system updates. I q100% agreed on the point.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

Just did a clean install. Ran the Solaris patch. Now this error???

An error occurred while checking 
 Code 8E5E442


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2017)

hm Iv never even heard of that specific code before. Are you sure you let it get through its automation? It reboots the Pc like 5 times. 

ODD though could you get a screen shot of what and where its saying this? I have used it almost everyday since I made it with no issues.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm starting over. I think I forgot to shut off updates before I started


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I'm starting over. I think I forgot to shut off updates before I started



just remember to let it reboot the script with have at the top

STAGE: x of 6

and will let you know when its done.

As for the updates very much yes make sure you dont even attempt to do them. since the batch is handling single updates (this calls and connects to the windows update executable on the machine)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

Same thing. It finishes then when I turn windows updates back on it say it has to download new update software. Then the error Code 8E5E442

During the batch file process I remember install updates when it restarted. It didn't do this, this time 

I've done this at least 10 times before never had an issue


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Same thing. It finishes then when I turn windows updates back on it say it has to download new update software. Then the error Code 8E5E442
> 
> During the batch file process I remember install updates when it restarted. It didn't do this, this time
> 
> I've done this at least 10 times before never had an issue



hm im not sure are you shutting down the actual update service? you dont have to do that and that might even break it. Just dont go to windows updates and hit "Check for updates" otherwise you dont need to touch it or disable it. Maybe thats the problem? iv never tried installing updates manually with any part of windows updates disabled. You just dont want them searching for or doing updates when you are trying to install some.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

I just go to settings and select don't check for updates./ After I finish the clean install
Then when its done all 6 steps I set it to check for updates

It might be the wireless messing it up. But this is what I've always done


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I just go to settings and select don't check for updates./ After I finish the clean install
> Then when its done all 6 steps I set it to check for updates
> 
> It might be the wireless messing it up. But this is what I've always done



weird man. I will spin up a VM to test on for ya I did this not 3 days ago at the shop but just in case something changed in windows update. It will have to wait till tomorrow though.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm just holding off for now and finishing the install. Later Ill try it plugged in to the lan.  Thanks  Ill get back


----------



## Melvis (Oct 21, 2017)

Just a quick question while this thread is up, I have used the latest patch for Vista and it didnt work, still cant get updates for it, any ideas?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 21, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Just a quick question while this thread is up, I have used the latest patch for Vista and it didnt work, still cant get updates for it, any ideas?


Its been a while, but I think you can try looking in the catalog.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I just go to settings and select don't check for updates./ After I finish the clean install
> Then when its done all 6 steps I set it to check for updates
> 
> It might be the wireless messing it up. But this is what I've always done



Hey @Jetster sorry it took so long. I did a fresh install of 7 SP1 (with SP1 build date (MSDN ISO) and I didnt touch the WU settings at all (They need to be on just not actively "searching") and I was able to complete and run it fine. After the last stage and a reboot I got a few hundred updates ready to install.



Melvis said:


> Just a quick question while this thread is up, I have used the latest patch for Vista and it didnt work, still cant get updates for it, any ideas?



@Melvis I dont have Vista install media on me at the shop but when I get home I can install Vista on a VM and try it. I know Vista and 8 are the slowest. For 7 updates post immediately but for Vista and 8 it just generally shortens the process by several hours they usually arent immediately available when opening the WU control panel.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Hey @Jetster sorry it took so long. I did a fresh install of 7 SP1 (with SP1 build date (MSDN ISO) and I didnt touch the WU settings at all (They need to be on just not actively "searching") and I was able to complete and run it fine. After the last stage and a reboot I got a few hundred updates ready to install.
> 
> 
> 
> @Melvis I dont have Vista install media on me at the shop but when I get home I can install Vista on a VM and try it. I know Vista and 8 are the slowest. For 7 updates post immediately but for Vista and 8 it just generally shortens the process by several hours they usually arent immediately available when opening the WU control panel.



Thanks for checking, I tried hard wired but still No. I think it might be something with the system. He's just running it for now with no updates.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 1, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Hey @Jetster sorry it took so long. I did a fresh install of 7 SP1 (with SP1 build date (MSDN ISO) and I didnt touch the WU settings at all (They need to be on just not actively "searching") and I was able to complete and run it fine. After the last stage and a reboot I got a few hundred updates ready to install.
> 
> 
> 
> @Melvis I dont have Vista install media on me at the shop but when I get home I can install Vista on a VM and try it. I know Vista and 8 are the slowest. For 7 updates post immediately but for Vista and 8 it just generally shortens the process by several hours they usually arent immediately available when opening the WU control panel.



That would be great! Im about to try something later today to get it started but yeah its been a pain just sits there for like aweek and gets no updates, and I just want it done so I can get it sold off lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2017)

Melvis said:


> That would be great! Im about to try something later today to get it started but yeah its been a pain just sits there for like aweek and gets no updates, and I just want it done so I can get it sold off lol.



I have a few more updates I can apply (Last patches were around April it looks like.) Give me a few days to test it out and make sure it doesnt break shit. Unfortunately given that these are the last patches if this speeds it up its as good as your ever going to get.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2017)

reaching back out @Melvis I tested a vanilla installer (SP2) and ran the script to see for myself what you were seeing before applying the update code. This shit is all sorts of bugged. my bad. UAC changes are flaky at best and it can do with some better descriptive text. Its also missing a reboot. AND updating is also slow for me. sorry again give me a few days to fix and patch this (I do multiple fresh installs to rule out issues) and I'll toss it back to you guys. Will also look into Windows 7 as well @Jetster since I know you have had some issue with it recently (though it honestly still works fine for myself and others).

either way thanks for the heads up!  again just give me a few days. The end of the year is a REALLY busy time for me doing audits of my infrastructure and process at work for roll out  in Jan.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 2, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> reaching back out @Melvis I tested a vanilla installer (SP2) and ran the script to see for myself what you were seeing before applying the update code. This shit is all sorts of bugged. my bad. UAC changes are flaky at best and it can do with some better descriptive text. Its also missing a reboot. AND updating is also slow for me. sorry again give me a few days to fix and patch this (I do multiple fresh installs to rule out issues) and I'll toss it back to you guys. Will also look into Windows 7 as well @Jetster since I know you have had some issue with it recently (though it honestly still works fine for myself and others).
> 
> either way thanks for the heads up!  again just give me a few days. The end of the year is a REALLY busy time for me doing audits of my infrastructure and process at work for roll out  in Jan.



Your a bloody legend @Solaris17 Thank you so very much for your help and work with this, it has made my life repairing computers alot easier! 

looking forward to hearing from you once you got it all sorted 

Oh and I think Windows 7 seems to update without issues anymore, I havent had to use your fix on 7 for some time now, but Vista/XP really need it.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 8, 2017)

Any Luck @Solaris17?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Any Luck @Solaris17?



you know it man! Vista is giving me a hard time but im actively working on it. Specifically I just need to find the updates specifically that will speed up the process, generally kernel patches. I just havent found it yet. There are /were/ out of window sec patches for double pulsar that I want to include since AFAIK they do not pull via WU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2017)

dear @Melvis this CPU is garbage and my VMs are taking a painfully long time to finish testing id probably shotgun bleach before I do this again with this CPU, but I have made progress results soon™


----------



## Melvis (Nov 11, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> dear @Melvis this CPU is garbage and my VMs are taking a painfully long time to finish testing id probably shotgun bleach before I do this again with this CPU, but I have made progress results soon™



Haha all good no rush, thanks again for doing this it will help me and others greatly that work on older Computers, progress is good!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Haha all good no rush, thanks again for doing this it will help me and others greatly that work on older Computers, progress is good!



NP thanks for being patient, as im sure you can understand the end of the year is very busy for me, im sick as a dog and my machines CPU is slow (Lack of cores) However some good news on the front lines, my VM on a fresh install of vista with SP2 can get you ready to take on the first wave of 200+ updates in about 35min total YMMV, im just working out the kinks in Vistas security sub system that stalls the process witha  security prompt, Windows 7 and above are a bit easier in that you only need to modify UAC but Vista touches a bunch of different things to accomplish the same thing. Its a bit annoying.

When I have a clear head I'll try to correct it tomorrow. Once thats complete I'll test on windows 7 and up to make sure I didnt break it for anyone else and release the updates patch.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Version 9 is now up and updated in the OP with change log. Big changes are Windows Vista and Windows 8 have had additional patches applied to help speed up the process even more. All OSs tested fine on the new release. 

VM:
2GB ram
2 cpu cores

under 60min

LMK have a great night.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 12, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Version 9 is now up and updated in the OP with change log. Big changes are Windows Vista and Windows 8 have had additional patches applied to help speed up the process even more. All OSs tested fine on the new release.
> 
> LMK have a great night.





Thank you so much Solaris17 for your hard work! I will put this to good use very shortly.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2018)

need KB4048970 if using Vista - that's the latest win32k.sys patch.  while it's listed for Windows Server 2008 only, it should also install & work under Vista SP2 as I've tested myself on an old Vista machine.

for Win7 SP1, KB3172605 or better to speed up Windows Update searches as noted here:
http://wu.krelay.de/en/


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> need KB4048970 if using Vista - that's the latest win32k.sys patch.  while it's listed for Windows Server 2008 only, it should also install & work under Vista SP2 as I've tested myself on an old Vista machine.
> 
> for Win7 SP1, KB3172605 or better to speed up Windows Update searches as noted here:
> http://wu.krelay.de/en/



Everything is working correctly with the current implementation and KB3172605 is already included in the current battery of 7 patches.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2018)

My dad avoided using your script on his PC  for over a year because he didnt trust your script. It took the whole Intel bug to scare him into accepting it so he could get security patches. He hasnt received any updates on his PC for 2 years but he's now a reformed believer  His concern is that the script doesnt install a keylogger or something equally as malicious on his PC as he uses it to do all his online banking and trading stuffs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My dad avoided using your script on his PC  for over a year because he didnt trust your script. It took the whole Intel bug to scare him into accepting it so he could get security patches. He hasnt received any updates on his PC for 2 years but he's now a reformed believer  His concern is that the script doesnt install a keylogger or something equally as malicious on his PC as he uses it to do all his online banking and trading stuffs.



haha cautious is good. IDK about THAT cautious but to each there own. I do provide the source in the OP every release. I hope it helps him out!


----------



## jcn50 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sorry guys to revive a 19 months old post!

@*Solaris17 : I have used your script on an old Windows Vista laptop today~!
Before: Windows Update ran for (nothing) during 3 hours~*
-- ran your script
*After: Windows Update started to download sh*t within 2 min (I checked windowsupdate.log). 

However~ I had a this message after I ran your script:*
_Stage Complete: Process will continue after restart._
*but nothing happened~after some time, I had to reboot the machine manually, and after reboot your folder C:\WinqUD is still there.
And now the log (after one hour) is showing many warnings like those:*
_DtaStor WARNING: Attempted to add URL http: for file XYZ when file has not been previously added to the datastore_

*Any help would be appreciated, thanks//*


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 12, 2019)

jcn50 said:


> Sorry guys to revive a 19 months old post!
> 
> @*Solaris17 : I have used your script on an old Windows Vista laptop today~!
> Before: Windows Update ran for (nothing) during 3 hours~*
> ...



this is a thread about *Windows 7*, *not* Windows Vista, jcn50.  so Solaris17's script may not work on Vista.
read this thread from the Vista forums instead on how to solve the WU problem for Vista.


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2020)

I just did a fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate & I like to point out "DO NOT INSTALL"  Microsoft Edge.

Microsoft Edge is installed automatically when nearly all updates are installed. Mine was installed right at the end after all updates. Now i know why some updates failed to installed, there seems to be some kind conflict if Microsoft Edge is installed manually.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah there's quite a few updates to avoid for win-7 and I imagine vista as well I lost actual count there's so many


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah there's quite a few updates to avoid for win-7 and I imagine vista as well I lost actual count there's so many



I don't know which updates to avoid, so i installed all recommended & Critical. One thing i have notice is all AMD Radeon Folders have a lock. I don't remember seeing these folders locked.
So AMD clean install can't get rid of them as they need ADMIN intervention to manually remove them.

All updates should be just over 1.5GB, not including optional updates.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2020)

delshay said:


> I don't know which updates to avoid, so i installed all recommended & Critical. One thing i have notice is all AMD Radeon Folders have a lock. I don't remember seeing these folders locked.
> So AMD clean install can't get rid of them as they need ADMIN intervention to manually remove them.
> 
> All updates should be just over 1.5GB, not including optional updates.


Hi,
Looking at some old notes 

```
My Acer list *not hidden <Hidden <!!Important
get-hotfix -id KB3106614,KB2876229,KB2952664,KB2999226,KB3035583,KB3075249,KB3080079,KB2592687,KB2660075,KB2719857,KB2726535,KB2732059,KB2830477,KB2970228,KB3006137,KB3013531,KB3021917,KB3040272,KB3045645,KB3054476,KB3068708,KB3080149,KB3102429,KB3107998,KB3112343

wusa /uninstall /kb:3106614 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2876229 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2952664 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2999226 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3035583 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3075249 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3080079 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2592687 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2660075 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2719857 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2726535 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2732059 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2830477 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2970228 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3006137 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3013531 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3021917 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3040272 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3045645 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3054476 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3068708 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3080149 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3102429 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3107998 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3112343 /quiet /norestart
```


```

```


```
With 3114323,
Start type cmd and right click run as admin
type powershell and enter
Paste the below,

wusa /uninstall /kb:3083325 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3083324 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2976978 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3075853 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3065987 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3050265 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3075851 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2902907 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3068708 /quiet /norestart<
wusa /uninstall /kb:3022345 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:2952664 /quiet /norestart<
wusa /uninstall /kb:2990214 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3035583 /quiet /norestart<
wusa /uninstall /kb:3021917 /quiet /norestart<
wusa /uninstall /kb:3044374 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3075249 /quiet /norestart<
wusa /uninstall /kb:3080149 /quiet /norestart
wusa /uninstall /kb:3114323 /quiet /norestart

wusa /uninstall /kb:2506928 /quiet /norestart
```


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looking at some old notes
> 
> ```
> ...



I just checked. I can uninstall most if not all updates (double click to uninstall). All updates were installed in one big download, so I don't know why some users are saying it takes days or weeks.
All 1.5GB updates took around 5 hours to install.

Is there a reason for removing so many updates?  What are the side effects of leaving them in?.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2020)

delshay said:


> I just checked. I can uninstall most if not all updates (double click to uninstall). All updates were installed in one big download, so I don't know why some users are saying it takes days or weeks.
> All 1.5GB updates took around 5 hours to install.
> 
> Is there a reason for removing so many updates?  What are the side effects of leaving them in?.


Hi,
Lots of telemetry stuff might bog down a system might still trigger popups to upgrade to 10 as well again.
You'd have to search each one to know what it does.
Found this old note

```
KB2505438
KB2670838 – Windows 7 Only (corrupts AERO and blurry fonts on some websites)
KB2952664
KB2976978 – Windows 8 only
KB3021917
KB3035583
KB3075249
KB3035583 – this gives you the windows 10 invite
KB2952664 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10 (sends a bunch of telemetry data to M$, reported to corrupt system files)
KB2976978 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB2977759 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10, installs telemetry
KB2990214 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3021917 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3022345 – installs diagnostic tracking service, reported to corrupt system files
KB3035583 – pitches the free Windows 10 upgrade
KB3044374 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3050265 – supposedly fixes an issue with windows update, but also changes system files to support upgrade to Windows 10
KB3050267 – prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3068708 – installs telemetry service, prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB2922324 – (reportedly pulled, uninstall it anyway if already installed)
KB3014460 – affects windows 8 only
KB3015249 – adds more damn telemetry
KB3065987 – makes “improvements” to the windows update client
KB3075249 – adds yet more telemetry
KB3075851 – makes “improvements” to the windows update client
KB3080149 – adds yet more telemetry
```


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Lots of telemetry stuff might bog down a system might still trigger popups to upgrade to 10 as well again.
> You'd have to search each one to know what it does.
> Found this old note
> ...



Can't answer all what you are saying, but I can confirm when all updates are installed it will ask you to upgrade to windows 10, but select "don't show this message again" & it should never show up. It works here.

As for telemetry, well i don't do a lot with this computer, so i don't really care, as long as it does not slow down computer when playing games.


----------

